# Carrying Ammunition from Rhode Island to Massachusetts



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

So I am attempting to order ammunition online, but unfortunately i live in Mass so there is no way possible for me to have ammo shipped to my door.

However, if i have a friend in rhode island and i can order the ammo and have it shipped to his address in RI, will I be able to pick it up next time I am over his house and carry it back to MA with me?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

peteyb said:


> will I be able to pick it up next time I am over his house and carry it back to MA with me?


That depends on how heavy it is


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

firefighter39 said:


> That depends on how heavy it is


lol :wavespin:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> 47turksinajar


I freaking love the screen name. You got to tell me what that means. PM me if you want.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> To the OP: If it's legal for you to possess said ammo in RI, and legal for you to possess said ammo in MA, and the vendor is willing to have a different shipping and billing address, and you remember to pay your "use tax" in the spring (like all of us do!)...knock yourself out! Just be careful not to drop it when you thumb your nose at Marsha on your way back across.
> 
> If the vendor is hinky about any dealing with a MA resident, have your friend do the ordering and pay him back. *There's no such thing as a "straw purchase" of ammo.*


 yet


----------



## rick331 (Jun 10, 2010)

firefighter39 said:


> That depends on how heavy it is


Tee Hee <grin>


----------

